# Who remembers the 60's?



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

What is it they say. If you do, odds are you were not there.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Yesterday was Sly's 75th birthday. Happy birthday Sly.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## vostok (Mar 24, 2018)

I do and I was there at the radio lisitening to my Osibisa


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

vostok said:


> I do and I was there at the radio lisitening to my Osibisa


I was only 8 in 1969, but I did have an older sister with a big record collection. I didn't really start listening until I was about 13.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## vostok (Mar 24, 2018)

vostok said:


> I do and I was there at the radio lisitening to my Osibisa


after these osabisa came santana

that was magic until I learned he was from the states(its banned for me)

but I convinced all he was actually Mexican and from about 1970...?

bummer my spell check and traslaltor is toast

its manual for me ..please be patient ..lol


----------



## vostok (Mar 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was only 8 in 1969, but I did have an older sister with a big record collection. I didn't really start listening until I was about 13.


I was not much older 69 was the moon landing

I'm watching tom hanks series last few days

it motivated me to fly and fly really high ...lol


----------



## aaagreen (Mar 24, 2018)

Some of the old bud we used to get really was like flying to outer space. Does anyone remember a strain called Galactica from maui in the 70's? It was stellar stuff.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

vostok said:


> after these osabisa came santana
> 
> that was magic until I learned he was from the states(its banned for me)
> 
> ...


I was really into the soft stuff in early 70's. Jackson Brown, Cat Stevens, America and the like. I got into electric music as Neil Young went from CSN&Y to Neil Young and Crazy Horse. Then at about 18 I heard the Dead for the first time. Been a Dead Head ever since.


----------



## aaagreen (Mar 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was really into the soft stuff in early 70's. Jackson Brown, Cat Stevens, America and the like. I got into electric music as Neil Young went from CSN&Y to Neil Young and Crazy Horse. Then at about 18 I heard the Dead for the first time. Been a Dead Head ever since.


Dead tour had some of the best weed around. Chem Dawg is only scratching the surface of the undergrounds best.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

My Noles just tipped off in the Sweet 16. Got to run.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## 1alexie (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is my favorite, my Mom always listen to old music. This is her jam.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 1, 2018)

If this doesn't scream 60's I don't know what does.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

if you remember the 60s, you're either lying, or didn't do anything worth remembering


----------



## leather lungs (Jul 1, 2018)

Grew up around Phila. Went to concerts mostly at a place called the electric factory in 67. Saw steppenwolf, the who, amboy dukes and many others. Hung around the art museum and got wasted every weekend during summer. there was always " love ins" and concerts at Fairmont park a big place where all the local freaks met. Weed was always abundant and was some best i ever smoked. Good memories.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 3, 2018)

Another Doors gem


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you remember the 60s, you're either lying, or didn't do anything worth remembering


You're the first to get the joke. Or at least to comment on it.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

leather lungs said:


> Grew up around Phila. Went to concerts mostly at a place called the electric factory in 67. Saw steppenwolf, the who, amboy dukes and many others. Hung around the art museum and got wasted every weekend during summer. there was always " love ins" and concerts at Fairmont park a big place where all the local freaks met. Weed was always abundant and was some best i ever smoked. Good memories.


You are a little older than I am. I didn't really listen to rock in the 60's as I was 9 years old in 1970. But I did have an older sister with lots of records.

I did see the tail end of the hippy days up close and personal. Mamma, Sister and I were in the Smokey Mountains in the summer of '72 and heard about a big show in Rockingham NC. Sister was 17 at the time, and talked Mamma into letting her go to the show. It was a three day deal. Peach Tree Festival, or something like that. All the big bands were there. {We saw Fleetwood Mac in our hotel pool} Faces cancelled, so Alice Cooper what the headliner. And about 200K hippies. {my first time seeing large scale public nudity}

Rockingham is so small, I could hear the show from back at the hotel.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 17, 2018)

Good one!


Backyard dirt said:


>


----------



## Wavels (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

Wavels said:


>


Nice to hear some Jazz.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2018)

Ahh, 1960's Blue Note Jazz albums!


----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 21, 2018)

This was a classic group that frequented the bay area and is said to have inflluenced the Dead, Quicksilver Messenger Service and others on the west coast.


----------



## mauricem00 (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> What is it they say. If you do, odds are you were not there.


I am 4 years older than you and I do remember the 60's. unfortunately I was raised catholic and was too young to really enjoy those years


----------



## vostok (Jul 21, 2018)

I said to an old buddy(72yo) just yesterday

what were the most craziest decades of the 20 century he said the 1960's

and the 1990's (lol)

I was a kid then but just new shit was running'hot' ...lol

cheers/


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> I said to an old buddy(72yo) just yesterday
> 
> what were the most craziest decades of the 20 century he said the 1960's
> 
> ...


The 90's was rough in your part of the world. What was the old joke? Two Russian retirees were standing in line reflecting on all the changes. One said, "everything they told us about Communism was a lie." The other replied, "But everything they told us about Capitalism was the truth."


----------



## vostok (Jul 21, 2018)

like capitalism it had its good points

it seems the middle ground is where both sides agree

yeah we both need banks and hospitals


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> This was a classic group that frequented the bay area and is said to have inflluenced the Dead, Quicksilver Messenger Service and others on the west coast.


Paul Butterfield was the first white singer to record the blues in America. His first record, Paul Butterfield Blues Band, was mostly covers of old blues standards. Only three of their own songs. It was later they got into the jam stuff.


*No.* *Title* *Writer(s)* *Length*
1. "Born in Chicago" Nick Gravenites 2:55
2. "Shake Your Money-Maker" Elmore James 2:27
3. "Blues with a Feeling" Walter Jacobs 4:20
4. "Thank You Mr. Poobah" (instrumental) Mike Bloomfield, Paul Butterfield, Mark Naftalin 4:05
5. "I Got My Mojo Working" Muddy Waters 3:30
6. "Mellow Down Easy" Willie Dixon 2:48
7. "Screamin'" (instrumental) Mike Bloomfield 4:30
8. "Our Love Is Drifting" Paul Butterfield, Elvin Bishop 3:25
9. "Mystery Train" Junior Parker, Sam Phillips 2:45
10. "Last Night" Walter Jacobs 4:15
11. "Look Over Yonders Wall" James Clark


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> like capitalism it had its good points
> 
> it seems the middle ground is where both sides agree
> 
> yeah we both need banks and hospitals


Very true. That joke just stuck with me all these years later.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


>


 Neil Young meets Dick Clark. whodathunk?


----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you remember the 60s, you're either lying, or didn't do anything worth remembering


I did receive an all expenses paid trip to southeast asia courtesy of Uncle Sam, so theres that....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I did receive an all expenses paid trip to southeast asia courtesy of Uncle Sam, so theres that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you just would have known what was coming, you could have brought home a pillowcase full of landrace seeds.....or maybe you did?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you just would have known what was coming, you could have brought home a pillowcase full of landrace seeds.....or maybe you did?


I didn't think to bring any seeds home, although they weren't searching packages going home and I know some GI's sent Thai Stixs home.
This is the only thing I brought back from the Nam.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I didn't think to bring any seeds home, although they weren't searching packages going home and I know some GI's sent Thai Stixs home.
> This is the only thing I brought back from the Nam.....
> View attachment 4169442


always liked the 1911, simple, reliable, and i can reach everything...new shit has mags so large the grip is too fat, and i usually have to use my other hand for the slide release


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sorry, wrong thread.


was wondering if i was missing some kind of reference....


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was wondering if i was missing some kind of reference....


No, I was working the breakup song thread.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

too larry said:


>


ooh, thats a good one, always liked Marvin


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Wavels said:


>


This one gives me flashbacks.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Wavels said:


>


this too......


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 24, 2018)

I was just gonna post a Donovan, oh well, two in a row.


----------



## Wavels (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Moldy (Jul 25, 2018)

leather lungs said:


> Grew up around Phila. Went to concerts mostly at a place called the electric factory in 67. Saw steppenwolf, the who, amboy dukes and many others. Hung around the art museum and got wasted every weekend during summer. there was always " love ins" and concerts at Fairmont park a big place where all the local freaks met. Weed was always abundant and was some best i ever smoked. Good memories.


One morning my mom was giving me a ride to work and I heard the news that Bobby Kennedy was gunned downed.... I think I started my abuse of substances shortly after that.


----------



## PigKiller (Jul 25, 2018)

My girl. I know she was singing about me.





I love this song. Even as a kid it's bitter-sweetness really got too me.





When I first heard this on the radio thought it was great. When I saw them on TV I freaked.





There's nothing like a day in the park.





One of the fist great reggae songs to be played on the radio. Dekker is incredible.





The song for me that personified the space-age and the bright future ahead.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryrEPzsx1gQ


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 25, 2018)

Now for something completely different.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

My local jazz station has a friday night show called the college of rock and roll knowledge. Hosted by a guy who calls himself Boomerville, and the show is aimed at the music of the boomers. Not sure of the time, as their programming is changing as we speak.

The facebook page has some good info on it though.

https://www.facebook.com/TheCollegeOfRockAndRollKnowledge/

And if you like jazz, other than the morning mix, drive time news and the weekend shows, it's all jazz all the time.

http://gc907.org/


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Dix ans après


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

These guys must have been big time in France.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> These guys must have been big time in France.


..saw these guys summer of 75 at the old Boston Garden seriously tripping my brains out on yellow microdot. They had some other outrageous band with them, think it was Blue Oyster Cult or maybe Uriah Heep ?


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..saw these guys summer of 75 at the old Boston Garden seriously tripping my brains out on yellow microdot. They had some other outrageous band with them, think it was Blue Oyster Cult or maybe Uriah Heep ?


I saw BOC on the same bill as Kansas. Is that crazy or what?


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw BOC on the same bill as Kansas. Is that crazy or what?


There were some weird mixes touring back in the day..!


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> There were some weird mixes touring back in the day..!


That was somewhere around Norfolk in the early 80's. Maybe the Hampton Coliseum.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 23, 2018)

Lynyrd Skynyrd was recording in California in the early 70's when they ran into a sound problem in the studio. While a technician was called in to straighten things out they walked across the street to a movie theater to take in a movie. The Exorcist was showing. Long story short one of the band members was tripping acid and the movie made him go crazy. It was many years before he got things back together. So there's that


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 2, 2018)

Always loved Elvis' live versions of that tune but Elvis didn't really add anything to the original. Copied it note for note almost.
That is the definitive version even though the ...King covered it.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2018)

It's way too hot here for September 4th.


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


For the next time you find yourself in East Belfast and have an hour or two to kill.

https://www.vanmorrison.com/about/van-morrison-trail


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 22, 2018)

1970 release hope it still counts


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 1, 2018)

After 3+ months without rain, this week looks to be....


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 1, 2018)

.. wish I was back in the 60s


----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

They did the one glove bit years before Michael J


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


I forget about that album. They never really did any psychedelic music after that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> I forget about that album. They never really did any psychedelic music after that.


Without a doubt, no Rolling Stones album – and, indeed, very few rock albums from any era – split critical opinion as much as the Rolling Stones' psychedelic outing. Many dismiss the record as sub-_Sgt. Pepper_ posturing; others confess, if only in private, to a fascination with the album's inventive arrangements, which incorporated some African rhythms, Mellotrons, and full orchestration. What's clear is that never before or after did the Stones take so many chances in the studio…In 1968, the Stones would go back to the basics, and never wander down these paths again, making this all the more of a fascinating anomaly in the group's discography. - Alt Music


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Without a doubt, no Rolling Stones album – and, indeed, very few rock albums from any era – split critical opinion as much as the Rolling Stones' psychedelic outing. Many dismiss the record as sub-_Sgt. Pepper_ posturing; others confess, if only in private, to a fascination with the album's inventive arrangements, which incorporated some African rhythms, Mellotrons, and full orchestration. What's clear is that never before or after did the Stones take so many chances in the studio…In 1968, the Stones would go back to the basics, and never wander down these paths again, making this all the more of a fascinating anomaly in the group's discography. - Alt Music


The Beatles did kick their ass in sales that year. The album has gotten better and better as we get older. lol

In the Stones defense, they were really good at the blues.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Man...I didn't like these guys for a long time. "Whisky Train", an atypical PH tune by Robin Trower was about it for me. Then I heard the 'orchestra live' LP. Fantastic.
This is '71, but a continuation of the PH thought.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Man...I didn't like these guys for a long time. "Whisky Train", an atypical PH tune by Robin Trower was about it for me. Then I heard the 'orchestra live' LP. Fantastic.
> This is '71, but a continuation of the PH thought.


That is a good, big sound. I don't think I had any of their albums back in the day. Had some of the "hits" on assorted artists albums. Now thanks to pawnshops and thrift stores, I have a few PH CD's in my collection.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## the rock (Dec 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Most people never took this band seriously. Bassist Lee Dorman and guitarist 'Rhino' would soon leave to help co-found Captain Beyond.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Most people never took this band seriously. Bassist Lee Dorman and guitarist 'Rhino' would soon leave to help co-found Captain Beyond.


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

1969. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 18, 2019)

too larry said:


>


One of the greatest songs ever!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> One of the greatest songs ever!


Your favorite tune is Twinkle, twinkle little star - why’s my head shaped like a jar?

Could it be because you’re a flat earth idiot?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 19, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Your favorite tune is Twinkle, twinkle little star - why’s my head shaped like a jar?
> 
> Could it be because you’re a flat earth idiot?


^



Hey officer how you doing, I thought governmentsgents & trolls like you were supposed to stay in your hole but it's good to see you out of it because I know it's hard for you cuz you're 2 Mama's didn't socialize you properly, it's good to see you acclimating to humans!

Good that you didn't get furloughed during the shutdown because we need federal agents like you more these days and ever!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

You're a delusional flat earth pounding asswipe. That much we all know. 

You should learn calling people a snitch or a cop is crossing the line. 

Asshole


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey Peace and Love guys...
I graduated High School 1967 and played in a garage band called the Intimate object...

This is my favorite Moby Grape tune...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hey Peace and Love guys...
> I graduated High School 1967 and played in a garage band called the Intimate object...
> 
> This is my favorite Moby Grape tune...


Skip Spence later recorded one of the worst or * best albums of all time. Both guitar and singer were severely out of tune.

Also, this comment on YT: "Never, ever, ever agree to meet anyone by a river. You're just f'n asking for it"





*


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 19, 2019)

Wait, wait!
Out of tune might only mean that you are listening through different ears...

And Rivers? The best place to be is by the river...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> And Rivers? The best place to be is by the river...


Faith No More, P J Harvey, and Neil Young disagree.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2019)

Sure seems to be some angry folk in this thread (not you, Amos).

Stoners are usually anti social to some extent but bullying on the internet? Just shows those types are RL punks. If you're a RL bad ass you don't need to advertise it.

I don't remember much from the 60's, I was pretty young. Pre stone days.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Sure seems to be some angry folk in this thread (not you, Amos).
> 
> Stoners are usually anti social to some extent but bullying on the internet? Just shows those types are RL punks. If you're a RL bad ass you don't need to advertise it.
> 
> I don't remember much from the 60's, I was pretty young. Pre stone days.


It's not hard to ignore anyone on here. In the real world you would force a smile and walk on by them. So just do the same here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hey Peace and Love guys...
> I graduated High School 1967 and played in a garage band called the Intimate object...
> 
> This is my favorite Moby Grape tune...


I remember this  then again my hub graduated HS in 1967 and was drafted the next year. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I remember this  then again my hub graduated HS in 1967 and was drafted the next year. Thanks for the memory.


I barely slid through without getting drafted. Had a college deferment...then the lotto system kicked in.

More Moby


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> I barely slid through without getting drafted. Had a college deferment...then the lotto system kicked in.
> 
> More Moby


I was in that in between period. I did 3 years, '80-83, in the Navy, but never got into anything while I was in.

We just did a lot of this. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)

I spent two nights w/o tv or internet, so I dug out the antique boom box radio/cassette machine and found a 60s / 70s FM station. I heard so many songs I'd forgot about, and also several that I never cared for, but suddenly they sure sounded good [thanks marijuana joints]. Like this one from a band I never cared for. Funny how ears hear over the years.

*GARY PUCKETT and the UNION GAP ~ "OVER YOU" HQ STEREO 1968*


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> I barely slid through without getting drafted. Had a college deferment...then the lotto system kicked in.
> 
> More Moby


Mine ended up doing a career, started in VN ended in the first Desert Storm. Turned out he enjoyed it. He was an A&P mechanic.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mine ended up doing a career, started in VN ended in the first Desert Storm. Turned out he enjoyed it. He was an A&P mechanic.


Well bein' an airplane mechanic beats the hell out of bein' an infantry grunt in the jungle. Is he still among the living?

I copied this link for the Texas thread but I'm too lazy to go over there...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Well bein' an airplane mechanic beats the hell out of bein' an infantry grunt in the jungle. Is he still among the living?
> 
> I copied this link for the Texas thread but I'm too lazy to go over there...


It certainly does! But TCE is a fairly bad neurotoxin especially when those guys literally bathed in it. We are struggling with his unique illnesses. Luckily we have terrific insurance and retirement benefits. We are very lucky compared to most. He loves Edgar Winter


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I spent two nights w/o tv or internet, so I dug out the antique boom box radio/cassette machine and found a 60s / 70s FM station. I heard so many songs I'd forgot about, and also several that I never cared for, but suddenly they sure sounded good [thanks marijuana joints]. Like this one from a band I never cared for. Funny how ears hear over the years.
> 
> *GARY PUCKETT and the UNION GAP ~ "OVER YOU" HQ STEREO 1968*


Haha, I remember "Crystal Blue Persuasion"....I think that was the Union Gap w/ Gary Puckett..........came out around the time I discovered bud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Haha, I remember "Crystal Blue Persuasion"....I think that was the Union Gap w/ Gary Puckett..........came out around the time I discovered bud.


Tommy James and those dastardly Shondells, in fact.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/obituary/6898257/gayle-mccormick-dies-smith-singer-dead


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Haha, I remember "Crystal Blue Persuasion"....I think that was the Union Gap w/ Gary Puckett..........came out around the time I discovered bud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2019)

1963


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

The Strangeloves consisted of three New York record producers - Bob Feldman, Jerry Goldstein & Richard Gottehrer - who had created records for The Angels (My Boyfriend's Back) and the McCoys (Hang on Sloopy). F-G-G formed the Strangeloves in late 1964, eventually charting the following year with Cara-Lin, I Want Candy and Night Time.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 4, 2019)

1966


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 4, 2019)

The year was 1964 and this twerpy upstart kid was pretty busy changing the face of music and society...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> 1966


That singer sounds a lot like this guy. Also, love the new avatar.

Radio edit.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That singer sounds a lot like this guy. Also, love the new avatar.
> 
> Radio edit.


 There's probably a good reason why they sound so similar?


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That singer sounds a lot like this guy. Also, love the new avatar.


And ...no coincidence that it's a Dylan tune...
So Beachwalker...are you Curly, Moe or Larry.
JD


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 5, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> And ...no coincidence that it's a Dylan tune...
> So Beachwalker...are you Curly, Moe or Larry.
> JD


I'm The Little Rascals..





..maybe you're the Three Stooges?


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 5, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> I'm The Little Rascals, maybe your The Three Stooges?


I'm the un-named Stooge...and I've been lonely too long...oh no, that's the Young Rascals. How's a guy supposed to keep up around here.
JD


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Today in Rock and Roll History. . . . .

2-7-1964








2-9-1964


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

1964


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> What is it they say. If you do, odds are you were not there.


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cath on guitar......none better


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

Come along if you dare...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)

@Bakersfield


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

Legitimate historical question: are those real cops on stage with James Brown to keep things from getting out of hand? Or are they just part of his act?

Edited to add: they were real cops. The performance was in Boston just a couple nights after the MLK assassination. Show almost got cancelled because "the authorities" were worried about a riot.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bakersfield


Thanks for turning me on to this thread, Amigo.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)

Featuring the acrobatic manuevers of future CSN&Y drummer Johnny Barbato,


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Featuring the acrobatic manuevers of future CSN&Y drummer Johnny Barbato,


Love those Mod styles and a great songs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of Northern Soul, English Mod Beats, Garage Rock, Psychedelic Rock, etc. There's not much about the music of the 60's and early 70's that I do not like.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

Featuring the acrobatic maneuvers of....well....everyone.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

Actually recorded in '70, but. . . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (May 20, 2019)

Tune from '65 but cant confirm date of vid. Gotta love the moves and freedom of the era


----------



## playallnite (May 20, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


FYI,Donna Godchaux from the Dead sings back up on this


----------



## medviper (May 20, 2019)

this one still haunts me after all these years, an not in a good way...


----------



## medviper (May 20, 2019)




----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)




----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)




----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2019)

The move @ 1:50 !


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I like the rough sound to this cut. I remember the studio version as being over produced.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

medviper said:


> this one still haunts me after all these years, an not in a good way...


Thanks for the PSA. I didn't listen.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thanks for the PSA. I didn't listen.


I cautiously skimmed thru it.


----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I cautiously skimmed thru it.


it's kinda like exchanging glances with medusa...


----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)

i hope this wasn't posted prior, everyone here has such eclectically good taste and sharp memories of the mellow/turbulant 60's.


----------



## medviper (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


 Good one. Here's another.


----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)

I'm late to this party, but you guys are good. Here's more Savoy Brown. I'm old and still surviving.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

Little Bobbie Dylan is 78 today. Hope it's a few more years before he's released.


----------



## Backyard dirt (May 25, 2019)

Dedicated to those that plant mature plants outdoors too early and are fighting the laws of nature.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

Backyard dirt said:


> Dedicated to those that plant mature plants outdoors too early and are fighting the laws of nature.


We played that at the wife's uncle's funeral. He was a bank robber. Everyone had a good laugh,


----------



## medviper (May 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> We played that at the wife's uncle's funeral. He was a bank robber. Everyone had a good laugh,


bobby fuller was killed in an auto wreck tryin to evade cops that were chasin him down for speeding.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> bobby fuller was killed in a wreck tryin to evade cops that were chasin him down for speeding.


Our bank robber was a Bobby too. Not the same ball park as far as size of haul though.


----------



## medviper (May 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> Our bank robber was a Bobby too. Not the same ball park as far as size of haul though.


irony can suck at times.


----------



## Backyard dirt (May 25, 2019)

Bobby Fuller's death is more sinister and mysterious according to wikipedia.
Within months of "I Fought the Law" becoming a top 10 hit, Fuller was found dead in an automobile parked outside his Hollywood apartment.[1] The Los Angeles deputy medical examiner, Jerry Nelson, performed the autopsy. According to Dean Kuipers:[7] "The report states that Bobby's face, chest, and side were covered in "petechial hemorrhages," probably caused by gasoline vapors and the summer heat. He found no bruises, no broken bones, no cuts. No evidence of beating." Kuipers further explains that boxes for "accident" and "suicide" were checked, but next to the boxes were question marks. Despite the official cause of death, some commentators believe Fuller was murdered.[8][9]

Erik Greene, a relative of Sam Cooke, has cited similarities in the deaths of Cooke and Fuller. Fuller bandmate Jim Reese suspected that Charles Manson played a role in Fuller's death, but never provided credible evidence. A sensationalist crime website has speculated that the Los Angeles Police Department may have been involved because of Fuller's connection to a Mafia-related woman.[10]

Fuller was buried at Forest Lawn Memorial Park in the Hollywood Hills of Los Angeles.[11] His death was profiled in a segment of _Unsolved Mysteries_.[12]

His death was explored in the May 11, 2015 episode of the NPR program _All Things Considered._[13] The program references the book _I Fought the Law: The Life and Strange Death of Bobby Fuller_, by Miriam Linna, with contributions by Randy Fuller.[14] Sometime after the _Unsolved Mysteries_ segment in question initially aired, the cause of Fuller's death was officially changed from "suicide" to "accident."[12]


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

I didn't know any of that.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

original, pre-Bangled version.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


There is a show on Friday nights on our local NPR station that plays tunes from the 50's and 60's, and the songs they have influenced since. I wish they would do podcasts to make it easier to listen. But if you think of it on Friday at 1800 central time, check out the College of Rock & Roll Knowledge at https://www.wkgc.org/

And for more 80's centric stuff, Radio Cosmos comes on at 2000. The host, Mike Thompson will play a few of his own songs, but they are not bad.

They do have the old shows online. https://archive.org/search.php?query=radio+cosmos+gulf+coast&sort=-publicdate


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

Hell of an introduction to this 60s chestnut.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hell of an introduction to this 60s chestnut.


That has always been one of my fav Arlo songs. Never heard the story before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)

Eric Stewart - vocal and guitar - made enough $$ off this tune to build and open his own recording studio, which eventually birthed the extraordinary 10cc.


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

@ 1:35 - yowza !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

I bet you guys don't remember this one. I didn't know about The High Numbers until I saw this on https://www.facebook.com/TheCollegeOfRockAndRollKnowledge/

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
4 hrs · 
On Aug. 11th in 1964, Kit Lambert and Chris Stamp shot a 16mm 40-minute film of The High Numbers performing at the Railway hotel in Wealdstone, north London in front of a packed Mod audience. The film, High Numbers', was lost for many years, but a six-minute segment with sound was discovered in 2002. Here, introduced by Richard Barnes, Pete's flatmate and the man who ran the Bluesday Club at the Railway, are The High Numbers performing Jessie Hill's 'Ooh Poo Pah Doo' followed by The Miracles' 'I Gotta Dance To Keep From Crying'.

For those of you unfamiliar with "The High Numbers", they changed their name shortly after this. You will know them today as The Who.


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)

Bass player and vocalist Jim Pons, who later became a Turtle.


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Bass player and vocalist Jim Pons, who later became a Turtle.


Never heard that cut of Hey Joe. Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)

The cat that wrote "Hey Joe". Sounds like Hendrix ripped this guy off pretty much note for note and word for word.


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The cat that wrote "Hey Joe". Sounds like Hendrix ripped this guy off pretty much note for note and word for word.


Pretty interesting read. . . . . 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Joe


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Pretty interesting read. . . . .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Joe


extremely


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2019)

Standing in the snow....lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


A smidge of talent on that shared mike.


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 31, 2019)

Ah good times ..... and a LID of weed


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## RBGene (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, I remember the 60's. Living in the San Francisco Bay Area I Remember...,
My big sister and babysitter screaming and crying at the TV for the Beatles and Rolling Stones.
I was more a Eric Burden and the Animals fan.
I remember JFK's 3 Dark Days on TV. The White Horse.
I remember the Hippy's as my Parents drove us thru Berkeley. A Man dress in All Silver waiting to Welcome UFO's
I remember the psychedelic years of Drugs, Art, and Music (67-69).
I Graduated in 71' and had to get a Job in the " Establishment"...lol
Yes, I Truly Remember the 60's,...
Just wish I could forget about Bell Bottoms, and Beatle Wigs! LOL


----------



## JohnDee (Oct 2, 2019)

RBGene said:


> Yes, I remember the 60's. Living in the San Francisco Bay Area I Remember...,
> My big sister and babysitter screaming and crying at the TV for the Beatles and Rolling Stones.
> I was more a Eric Burden and the Animals fan.
> I remember JFK's 3 Dark Days on TV. The White Horse.
> ...


Hi Gene,
I graduated from High School in 1967 and immediately went on a major hitch hiking trip to San Francisco. I was wearing a tie died Nehru jacket and a top hat with a red, white, and blue bandana tied around it...and yes - bell bottom jeans. I was an oddity in the mid-west but fit right in once I got to Frisco. Great times...
JD


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 2, 2019)

In the 1960s, only rich kids had color T.V. 

Rabbit ears and hitting the side of the black and white T.V. like Fonzie adjusting a coke machine was the only way to get thru the Jackie Gleason show without the annoying horizontal screen lines going bonkers.


----------



## JohnDee (Oct 2, 2019)

I remember my Dad attaching the rabbit ears to our first TV. Mid 50s and black and white of course. As a kid, my favorite show was Commando Cody and later the Howdy Doody show. Stretching my memory here...
JD


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

my favorite


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2019)

UNbelievably, this was a B side to "Dandy".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> I remember my Dad attaching the rabbit ears to our first TV. Mid 50s and black and white of course. As a kid, my favorite show was Commando Cody and later the Howdy Doody show. Stretching my memory here...
> JD


rabbit ear ( wire hanger ) and pair of pliers ..... good times


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> rabbit ear ( wire hanger ) and pair of pliers ..... good times


when we moved to a farm, it became my job to sit on a stool and hold the antenna wire so we could watch tv....for fantasy island /loveboat, i had to hold it above my head.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when we moved to a farm, it became my job to sit on a stool and hold the antenna wire so we could watch tv....for fantasy island /loveboat, i had to hold it above my head.....


Omg ... I remember that “ hold it right there “ bullshit ... BWHAHAHAHA.

Just for Petticoat Junction / Get Smart


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1963. . . .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

Awnry as fuck


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 26, 2020)

I remember the sixties although I was reborn again in 1987(didn't want to be, but had to be). I was zillions of years old by the 1960s but I still looked like I was less than 2 years old. That's how it is now, too. My body doesn't age past the age of one or so even though I am very very tall and I weigh literally nothing.

I dated Joe Cocker for a few months but it didn't work out all that well due to a lack of chemistry. We stayed friends because we're both hobbyists. Truth be told, I hated that generation of people, those slightly older than the boomers. Humorless as can be and every bit aware of how charmless, jealous and uncreative they were. I was still a gang member back then and I felt pretty alienated by most of the adult crowd in the sixties. The seventies were way better, socially, I felt.

I was at Woodstock '69. I set up a large tent full of blankets, pillows activities and food for kids and babies in attendance, whose parents weren't paying attention to them. We stayed clean and dry. There were about 40 kids in there and all of them got along and stayed in touch after the festival ended. Eight of them later ended up married! Tripped on mushrooms and acid, smoked a little pot here and there. This was before Joe and I dated. Five months later, though, I temporarily broke up with my boyfriend Andrea and started seeing Jimi Hendrix for a little while.

I remember Jim Morrison, too. Really quiet but in a funny way that made you smile. He and Jimi weren't easy people to get to know like Joe was.

I was also a free doctor at a clinic on Haight-Ashbury throughout the sixties and some of the seventies. I bet some of you old-timers here would remember me. I was the female doctor.

What else to say? I don't miss the sagging vintage tits that you got if you were female and a terrible person back then. There were also a lot of people into cults and faux-vegetarians.

The hippies back then cared too much about other people's status. Publicly they pretended to hate money but privately worshiped wealth and those who had it. There was a semi-popular deformity back then known as "hippie-head", which gave you a long forehead with a beluga bulge at the top. It was justice for caring too much about how much money other people made, and/or their social standing.

I was probably considered a ten back then just for having a normal dome, no boob gravity issues and no thick, ~groovy~ body hair patterns. Puke.


----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 26, 2020)

Okay that post was rather negative. I'll try to recall what I *did* like about the sixties.

Everything was relatively affordable and inexpensive.
People weren't so hooked on convenience like they are now. Cookies and pies were baked at home rather than store bought.
Cars had big spacious comfortable bench seats instead of bucket seats.
Low-riders!
Psychedelic drugs became popular and available to the general public. My personal favorite.
People still read books back then.
Becoming friends with Roky Erickson
Winged black eyeliner
Surfing was popular and I was good at it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 6, 2020)

still kills


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2020)

Marianne Faithfull Released From Hospital After Three-Week Coronavirus Stay


Singer “very grateful to all the NHS staff who cared for her at the hospital and, without doubt, saved her life”




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Marianne Faithfull Released From Hospital After Three-Week Coronavirus Stay
> 
> 
> Singer “very grateful to all the NHS staff who cared for her at the hospital and, without doubt, saved her life”
> ...


Thanks for posting. Did not know that.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## greengreengang (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I listened to that album at a friends house, while tripping on acid, during the late 80's.
I haven't seen or heard it since.
Thanks for the flashback.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 15, 2020)

keep shining Syd... you crazy diamond.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2020)

SFnone said:


> keep shining Syd... you crazy diamond.


Interesting character, but you have to admit, PF sucked while Syd was involved.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting character, but you have to admit, PF sucked while Syd was involved.


I like both versions... definitely, Pink Floyd would never have become what they are with Syd, but they also would never have become what they are without him... on a side note, it would be nice to see Gilmore and Waters do something together again, but that will probably never happen...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I like both versions... definitely, Pink Floyd would never have become what they are with Syd, but they also would never have become what they are without him... on a side note, it would be nice to see Gilmore and Waters do something together again, but that will probably never happen...


That's a good point. Mega Pink didn't _sound_ at all like Syd Pink, but he certainly inspired some of their most popular tunes.

I think that there's a certain point where seeing senior citizen rock stars is more depressing than enjoyable. The value of YouTube can't be minimized in that regards. Music stars stay young and in peak form forever there.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting character, but you have to admit, PF sucked while Syd was involved.


He was too crazy to make good music for long at a time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

Turn off your mind, relax and float downstream.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

Everyone else in the day lipsynced their tv appearances. The Turtles always played live. Such a big sound from 3 instruments. Howard Kaylan rarely got his due props.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

Written by fiture 10cc bassist Graham Gouldman. [lipsynced]


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2020)

Call out the instigators
Because there's something in the air
We've got to get together sooner, or later
Because the revolution's here
And you know it's right


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

There was a little get together in upstate New York about 51 years ago. Couple three good tunes came out of it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

injinji said:


> There was a little get together in upstate New York about 51 years ago. Couple three good tunes came out of it.


Listening [ no shots of CSN] makes me wonder how great they could have been sans Nash - he's awful.


----------



## topcat (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

topcat said:


>


The one thing money couldn't buy Hefner was coolness. Howard Stern doesn't help.


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

Ginger would have been 81 today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 28, 2020)

too larry said:


> What is it they say. If you do, odds are you were not there.


I'm an early 80's baby... but I'll tell you this... I'm about to jam out as I pack this bowl..lol Thx for the post.


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)

'


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2020)

Bagginski said:


>


One channel is missing.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 2, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> One channel is missing.


Replaced with the stereo version - two channels for sure!


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)

An anti-war tune from early Bob Seger, he'd rather forget.


----------



## topcat (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 18, 2020)

Bagginski said:


>


Wow, I remember listening to this over and over. 1966? Summer. I think I was going into grade 6 or 7.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 18, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Toots just passed.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 18, 2020)

Bagginski said:


>


I have an early English pressing on vinyl.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

cherrybobeddie said:


> Toots just passed.





2020 In Memoria


----------



## smokin away (Sep 22, 2020)

too larry said:


>


If you like Neil try the Neil Young/Crazy Horse radio on Pandora


https://pandora.app.link/au3UGXLqZ9


----------



## smokin away (Sep 25, 2020)

smokin away said:


> If you like Neil try the Neil Young/Crazy Horse radio on Pandora
> 
> 
> https://pandora.app.link/au3UGXLqZ9


Yep, I lived through it all. Check this article out for how it was:








John Sinclair (poet) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




https://pandora.app.link/qAJM1pxm59


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


>


My former profession.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> My former profession.


Did you get to wear shorts?

Being in the sticks most of my live, the mailman was the one public servant I saw the most. And these days we are shopping online for most everything, so we still depend on them a lot.


----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Did you get to wear shorts?
> 
> Being in the sticks most of my live, the mailman was the one public servant I saw the most. And these days we are shopping online for most everything, so we still depend on them a lot.


Yes, I wore shorts, but not all year, like they do now. It was one of the perks of the job. The others were being unsupervised for most of the day and the assurance that the Service would be around for the 30 years I had to work, a career. The pay, sick leave, vacation, holiday's were also a great incentive. It's not that way now. Over the years, management has picked away and succeeded in instituting a two tier system and eliminating the original retirement system (CSRS). Now, it's "just a job", they've taken out the pride of being a Letter Carrier. Still, the USPS is the most popular element of the Federal Government. Support USPS!


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yes, I wore shorts, but not all year, like they do now. It was one of the perks of the job. The others were being unsupervised for most of the day and the assurance that the Service would be around for the 30 years I had to work, a career. The pay, sick leave, vacation, holiday's were also a great incentive. It's not that way now. Over the years, management has picked away and succeeded in instituting a two tier system and eliminating the original retirement system (CSRS). Now, it's "just a job", they've taken out the pride of being a Letter Carrier. Still, the USPS is the most popular element of the Federal Government. Support USPS!


Having a good retirement would be great. I have none at my work, but my wife's retirement is golden. So as long as she sticks around. . . . .

When folks bitch about the post office not paying for itself, I remind them that it is the postal service, which is included in the Constitution. No one expects the VA to pay for itself.


----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Having a good retirement would be great. I have none at my work, but my wife's retirement is golden. So as long as she sticks around. . . . .
> 
> When folks bitch about the post office not paying for itself, I remind them that it is the postal service, which is included in the Constitution. No one expects the VA to pay for itself.


The USPS hasn't depended on tax money since 1971. It runs on stamp revenue. In addition, the Congress demands that they _pre-fund future _retiree's health insurance. So, if the USPS is required to operate at a net zero profit, where do they get the 5 billion per year required by that law? That was enough of a burden, then comes Trump and his donor, Louis DeJoy to attempt to destroy what's left of it. But, as you say, it's in the Constitution. They can still get around that and reduce service, like making rural residents come into town to collect their mail, that's in their plan.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 29, 2020)

LED ZEPPELIN
The Zombies..... Time of the Season
Buffalo Springfield.... For What it's Worth
Grand Funk Railroad.... Closer to Home (mid 1970 but they formed in the late 60s)
Humble Pie
Wishbone Ash
Alvin Lee & Ten Years After
The Byrds
The Grateful Dead
The Isley Brothers
Rare Earth
The Hollies
Joe Cocker

and there's plenty more out there but I just got stoned so I'm going to listen to some Robin Trower.
That reminds me.. Procol Harem


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

In the year of my birth. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

ZavnorZ 5 years ago
Back in the day this was considered music to ball your old lady by.











REPLY


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 22, 2020)

58 will have to do.


----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 22, 2021)

I remember thinking everyone was a robot, that was pre 69, and how right I was hahaha


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Things were going great. Then 1:40 happened.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 11, 2021)

Maggie bell !!!!


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Things were going great. Then 1:40 happened.


Lots of whisky and smokes in that voice.


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

Not too bad for a first try.


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Oh...we’re getting “Stoned” over here now? Rock on!

One of my album’s favorites


----------



## solakani (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

Have you heard?


----------



## xtsho (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## sdd420 (Mar 9, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


That documentary about Laurel Canyon was really good


----------



## topcat (Mar 9, 2021)

Beau Brummels


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2021)

Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 23, 2021)

Not music, but my Dad would always say, “They don’t write songs like that anymore, y’know?”, whenever a song from that decade/era came on, and we both loved watching this movie, which made me nostalgic for a decade I never lived.
I still remember the line:
“The Nineties are going to make the Sixties look like the Fifties”. (Not really, Dennis Hopper, not really...)


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 25, 2021)

Kinky was there!


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeh, yeh


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2021)

If you want to be happy


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2021)

White boys, who'd a thunk?


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> White boys, who'd a thunk?


Same vein.


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I haven't watched Rock and Roll Circus in a while. Maybe it's time.
Edit: It's a kick when John refers to Mick as "Michael".


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2021)

Sugar Shack





Bottle of wine


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2021)

Spirit


----------



## topcat (May 21, 2021)

Do you love me The Contours


----------



## topcat (May 21, 2021)

To Sir, with love Lulu






This, and Wait Until Dark were the favorite movies in 8th grade.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2021)

Groovin'. Good Lovin'. The Young Rascals.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2021)

Steve Winwood in The Spencer Davis Group. Gimme some lovin'.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

too larry said:


> What is it they say. If you do, odds are you were not there.


I was in 6th grade....song was #1, seemed like forever !


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

too larry said:


>


F'ing classic,well done


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

too larry said:


>


CC f'ing R......loved them back then ( still do).


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

too larry said:


>


You must be pushing 70 also , maybe.......just saw much of my adolescence.


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2021)

Dang, this is fine video and audio for the time. The Band, Up on Cripple Creek, on Ed Sullivan.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> Dang, this is fine video and audio for the time. The Band, Up on Cripple Creek, on Ed Sullivan.


The f'ing "Band".......where it go.........Flash-Bang!


----------



## rockethoe (Jun 17, 2021)

I remember it well - I wasn't old enough to get caught up in "the scene" though. Missed that by a good few years. Not that there was much where I was.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 17, 2021)

rockethoe said:


> I remember it well - I wasn't old enough to get caught up in "the scene" though. Missed that by a good few years. Not that there was much where I was.


One of a f'ing kind.


----------



## topcat (Jun 17, 2021)

Victoria. The Kinks.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 17, 2021)

topcat said:


> Victoria. The Kinks.


Thanks dude !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 17, 2021)

Had a best pal we called " Topcat" / TC......I remember the cartoon well...he was the man !


----------



## topcat (Jun 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had a best pal we called " Topcat" / TC......I remember the cartoon well...he was the man !


My initials. A kid was walking around at recess, giving names to others according to their initials. I let him name me, ready to straighten him out if I didn't like it. He said Top Cat and I liked the cartoon, so that kid escaped any punishment. He was a cool cat.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> My initials. A kid was walking around at recess, giving names to others according to their initials. I let him name me, ready to straighten him out if I didn't like it. He said Top Cat and I liked the cartoon, so that kid escaped any punishment. He was a cool cat.


My pals initials also........TOM CA(4 more letters, damn close to tomcat. The f'er ate himself to death


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2021)

The End. The Doors. "Charlie don't surf!"


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> My initials. A kid was walking around at recess, giving names to others according to their initials. I let him name me, ready to straighten him out if I didn't like it. He said Top Cat and I liked the cartoon, so that kid escaped any punishment. He was a cool cat.


There was a guy on the Saipan who gave everyone their names. James Beard I think his name was. He had cartoons hid all over the ship. One that always made me laugh was Aunt Ronnie with his pants around his ankles saying, "what are you looking at?"


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2021)

You ain't goin' nowhere. The Byrds.


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2021)

Season of the Witch. Donovan.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> The End. The Doors. "Charlie don't surf!"


" Father I want to kill you, mother, I want to (wild chant).....great music and theatre....f'ing Jim, gotta huge poster from late 60's of Jim in my grow room...one of the few original heavyweights.......got all the vinyl even "Wierd Scenes Inside the Goldmine". What an era !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> Season of the Witch. Donovan.


"Hurdy Gurdy Man" kinda weirded me out, the sound effects.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 8, 2021)

I remember the 60's pretty well, only because it was 1970 before I was a teenager . So, I listened but was to young to participate. Oh well, I got 1/2 of it!!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2021)

Give 'em Jug Band Music. The Lovin' Spoonful.


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2021)

Time of the season. The Zombies.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

The Twist. Chubby Checker.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

Incense and Peppermints. Strawberry Alarm Clock.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> The f'ing "Band".......where it go.........Flash-Bang!


This is not a reply from me.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1968


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1968


Always liked Nicholson and Hopper, however I always thought Peter Fonda sucked.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Always liked Nicholson and Hopper, however I always thought Peter Fonda sucked.


The movie wouldn't have been made except for him.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Do Wah Diddy Diddy. Manfred Mann.


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2021)

Never Comes the Day. The Moody Blues.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

topcat said:


> Incense and Peppermints. Strawberry Alarm Clock.


Do you remeber flip side ( that almost always sucked) ?


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Do you remeber flip side ( that almost always sucked) ?


No.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 4, 2021)

The Count 5. Psychotic Reaction.


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

1967 Penny Lane


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2021)

The Soft Parade. The Doors.






And live. The only time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


In school, we used to do that drum beat on our desks with our fingers, or pencils.


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2021)

Feelin' Alright. Traffic.


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2021)

Nashville Cats. The Lovin' Spoonful.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Feelin' Alright. Traffic.


I loved the album " John Barley Must Die " .


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I loved the album " John Barley Must Die " .


 I remember the ads: _Traffic is back!_


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 24, 2021)

I was just a thought in my dads ball sack in the 60’s


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 25, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I was just a thought in my dads ball sack in the 60’s


Topcat and I ( and many others ) really caught a huge f'ing wave ! .....quite the ride.


----------



## testtime (Dec 25, 2021)

This is a great list of pointers to music of the time frame.

I don't pretend to remember the '60s. I was a kid. I remember the '70s though. That was fun. I got to pretend I was a child of the '60s and play in the '70s.

Sex and drugs and rock and roll. Holy s*** I love the '70s.

The 2020s suck. My personal condition is pretty good at the moment but you people are f*****.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> In school, we used to do that drum beat on our desks with our fingers, or pencils.


That’s the tune that turned me into a drummer…I decided I was going to learn to do that, and I did


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Topcat and I ( and many others ) really caught a huge f'ing wave ! .....quite the ride.


I was born in 61, so didn't really see much of the 60's music scene first hand. But Sister is 6 years older, and I listened to all her records.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was born in 61, so didn't really see much of the 60's music scene first hand. But Sister is 6 years older, and I listened to all her records.


You saw some shit though , ther were a lot of wild years left.


----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was born in 61, so didn't really see much of the 60's music scene first hand. But Sister is 6 years older, and I listened to all her records.


Hip Sister.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 25, 2021)

testtime said:


> I don't pretend to remember the '60s. I was a kid. I remember the '70s though. That was fun. I got to pretend I was a child of the '60s and play in the '70s.


Funny…I was born in ‘51, and I remember A LOT of the ‘50s - some of it in too much clarity and detail…yeah, I was a kid, too…maybe I just wasn’t tuned out, I dunno


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Feelin' Alright. Traffic.


THAT ALBUM….


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeh Yeh. Georgie Fame and the Blueflames.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2022)

Nancy Sinatra. These boots are made for walkin'. She was foxy.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 4, 2022)

IYKYK


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)

I want alive until the mid 80s, but I love the 60s.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


FAR OUT!


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 18, 2022)

One of my fav's


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2022)

Alley Oop. The Hollywood Argyles. Ride, daddy, ride.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

topcat said:


> Yeh Yeh. Georgie Fame and the Blueflames.


Don't remember Georgie....how about Wilmer And The Dukes.....


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


Classic shit TC....


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 19, 2022)

It wasn’t all music either, we had Cheech&Chong, early Monty Python and Firesign Theatre


nick danger - Google Search


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> It wasn’t all music either, we had Cheech&Chong, early Monty Python and Firesign Theatre
> 
> 
> nick danger - Google Search


Fireside Theater.....classic, haven't heard them mentioned in decades....." He's no fun , he fell right over "


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Fireside Theater.....classic, haven't heard them mentioned in decades....." He's no fun , he fell right over "


I guess it could be considered the seventies since thats when we got so high listening to it in our dorm rooms with a wet towel under the door and plenty of incense


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I guess it could be considered the seventies since thats when we got so high listening to it in our dorm rooms with a wet towel under the door and plenty of incense


 Yep, seventies. The sweet spot of FM radio. KPPC in Pasadena.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 21, 2022)

The Intro and the Outro. Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


I was in 8th grade when turned on to CREAM.....They were giants in their day.........
Seems like yesterday , not 1965/1966.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


Yes really getting to me with Led Zepplin...those dudes set a very high bar. I love their music back then and still do over 50yrs later....great band but Page and Plant ! Doesn't get any better ( my feelings). That song should of been my middle name.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jan 24, 2022)

(these last two talk to each other…)


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 25, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


That was a monster hit...


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

George Carlin's character , AL Sleet , the Hippy Dippy weatherman...


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> (these last two talk to each other…)


Don't forget " Sgt. Sphincter And The Dirt Patrol " ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 27, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


That " Gimme Shelter " in Altamont was a shit-fest....


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


I remember being at a dance ( live bands then, not the DJ schtick ) in about 8th grade when that tune came out....I remember wearing granny glasses , beret , paisley and hip huggers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I remember being at a dance ( live bands then, not the DJ schtick ) in about 8th grade when that tune came out....I remember wearing granny glasses , beret , paisley and hip huggers.


Do you have an old photo of you looking like that to share?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have an old photo of you looking like that to share?


I doubt it , but I do have tons of old photos...I'll have a look.........lost shit tons in 1972 flood ( hurricane Agnes ) ,


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 30, 2022)

Cool pic from 1972


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 31, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


I was 13...8th grade...about 1966......man, I'm older than I thought.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 2, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


" Father , I want to......., Mother I want to ........." .


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 3, 2022)

Dirty Water. The Standells. Boston Harbor, Charles River in '65.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 3, 2022)

topcat said:


> Dirty Water. The Standells. Boston Harbor, Charles River in '65.


You are really going back.....f'ing "Dirty Water".....great old tune, I remember playing that classic simple riff on my guitar....." I love that dirty water......" .


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 3, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


8th grade.....slow dancing with Laurie Rosenwinkle to " House of the Rising Sun"....life couldn't of been better ! I use to rent a bicycle for two we would go on rides with...old school date.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 3, 2022)

Canned Heat. Amphetamine Annie. Speed kills.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 4, 2022)

I remember when this came out like it was yesterday. Between my uncle, and my older sisters boyfriend, I was up on the newest music from a young age. I got my first guitar when I was 5 in 1963, and I still play. Got all kinds of great equipment.

Hendrix has been my favorite since the first time I heard him. Sisters boyfriend also used to get me stoned every now and them when I was 8 years old in 1966.
Early on I listened to alot of Dylan, Peter Paul, and Mary. Uncle also used to listen alot to Tommy Maken, and the Clancy Brothers. They were Irish Folk group who sang alot about drinking beer. I quit drinking though in 1977.

Also contrary to popular belief, Purple Haze isnt about LSD. Its about a dream he had in 1965, after reading a science fiction novel, and all he could see around him, was a Purple Haze.

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze (Audio)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Like A Rolling Stone (Live At Monterey Pop Festival 1967)


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


Long one of my favorites. Sadly, I think less of him now.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> Canned Heat. Amphetamine Annie. Speed kills.


. . . . and she's awfully dead. I love that whole cd.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> Long one of my favorites. Sadly, I think less of him now.


Me too, but I think a lot of his problem was he couldn't work, and he saw other people singing. A lot of these old time rockers are broke and have to tour to make a living. True to the law of unintended consequences, him being so outspoken will cost him even more money in the long run.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


"Making love in the green grass" was a little too racy for some radio stations, and this version was produced.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 5, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


----------



## topcat (Feb 6, 2022)

I had too much to dream (last night). The Electric Prunes. Psychedelic, man.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2022)

J. Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers. Oh Where Can My Baby Be.


----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2022)

The Shangi-Las. Leader of the pack. More teenage tragedy.


----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Satisfaction. The Rolling Stones. And now for something completely different.


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2022)

I fought the law. Bobby Fuller Four. Groovy dance party.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Sidewalk surfin'. Jan and Dean. Bust your buns. Bitchin'!


----------



## BarknPunkin (Feb 12, 2022)

One day, back in the day, I turned on the tv, and The Steve Allen Show was on. They had a guest on, Frank Zappa. Clean-shaven, in suit & tie, there to play a tune on - a bicycle frame. Which he did, not a long piece, but definitely identifiable as music.
It's been so long I couldn't place the date, maybe someone here could verify.


----------



## BarknPunkin (Feb 12, 2022)

topcat said:


> "Making love in the green grass" was a little too racy for some radio stations, and this version was produced.


" 'cus if I really say it,
the radio won't play it,
unless I lay it between the lines."
Who wrote that?


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Louie Louie. The Kingsmen.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy. The McCoys.


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

Time of the season. The Zombies. What's your name, who's your daddy?


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Fireside Theater.....classic, haven't heard them mentioned in decades....." He's no fun , he fell right over "


2 links on page 31…


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2022)

Hit the road, Jack. Ray Charles. You don't want to see me cry. It isn't fair.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2022)

Shirley Ellis. The Name Game. Cool unedited version.


----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2022)

Mighty Quinn. Manfred Mann. This film borrowed from the Beatles' Magical Mystery Tour.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2022)

She's not there. The Zombies.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin' (Plays Berkeley)


----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2022)

Everything I do gohn be funky. Lee Dorsey.


----------



## topcat (Feb 25, 2022)

I walk on gilded splinters. Dr. John.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

BarknPunkin said:


> One day, back in the day, I turned on the tv, and The Steve Allen Show was on. They had a guest on, Frank Zappa. Clean-shaven, in suit & tie, there to play a tune on - a bicycle frame. Which he did, not a long piece, but definitely identifiable as music.
> It's been so long I couldn't place the date, maybe someone here could verify.


Steve Allen was at the top of the heap when we watched his show.....I think his wife was part of the talk show....I never saw Zappa damn it. I saw Steve, back in mid-70's at a local college giving the graduation speech. He still had "it "....very eloquent and really entertaining. He was the Johnny Carson of that period. Jack Parr (spelling ? ) was another popular talk show host back then. Haven't heard his name in a long time.......I'm rambling....apologies.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> IYKYK


Weren't they originally called the " Fucks ". I swear I read that in a 60’s edition of the
" Avant-Garde magazine. Maybe not...............that was a lifetime ago.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> I remember the ads: _Traffic is back!_


Not being an asshole....." John Barleycorn Must Die"........classic album !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> " Empty Pages" was a good " make-out" song , back in high-school. Do you remember when kissing put you on " cloud 9 " ?


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Weren't they originally called the " Fucks ". I swear I read that in a 60’s edition of the
> " Avant-Garde magazine. Maybe not...............that was a lifetime ago.


Fugs, they were special for upstate NY 60’s punks


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Fugs, they were special for upstate NY 60’s punks


I know that song very well. We use too sing it a lot as drunken teens.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Fugs, they were special for upstate NY 60’s punks


Do you know if the name " Fugs" was that their original name. It sure was the 60’s and I'm an Upstater.


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

This is the version I'm most familiar with, written by Steve Weber, a member of both the Holy Modal Rounders and The Fugs. They couldn't use Fucks, so...


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Steve Allen was at the top of the heap when we watched his show.....I think his wife was part of the talk show....I never saw Zappa damn it. I saw Steve, back in mid-70's at a local college giving the graduation speech. He still had "it "....very eloquent and really entertaining. He was the Johnny Carson of that period. Jack Parr (spelling ? ) was another popular talk show host back then. Haven't heard his name in a long time.......I'm rambling....apologies.


 Steve Allen was brilliant and a real Renaissance Man.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Not being an asshole....." John Barleycorn Must Die"........classic album !


Wasn't trying to be snobby topcat, glad it didn't pass you off.


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels. Jenny take a ride.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Fugs, they were special for upstate NY 60’s punks


I happen to run onto an article about the " Fugs ".......said they were labeled as 
" Avant - rock - noise band " ( I never heard of that genre ). I guess vulgarity was their wheel-house. I only ever heard the books along song.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Steve Allen was brilliant and a real Renaissance Man.


Mad, totally mad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2022)

The Yardbirds. Heart full of soul.


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2022)

Someday soon. Judy Collins.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 3, 2022)

Here's a classic...


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 3, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Here's a classic...


Ain't that little ditty memorable.....1966...I was in eight grade...what a masterpiece ! 
It reached #3 on "Billboard" charts......it was entertaining back then. Now I think it would be a great way to torture ......play 24-7, they will " sing like a canary ".


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2022)

Wooly Bully. Sam the sham and the pharaohs.


----------



## topcat (Mar 9, 2022)

Baby, scratch my back. Slim Harpo


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 9, 2022)

topcat said:


> Wooly Bully. Sam the sham and the pharaohs.


Don't be L7 dude !


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

I love your playlist; sure takes be back to a much happier time, and the weed was sooooooo much better.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

When I was 11yrs old , this was funny shit !


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> When I was 11yrs old , this was funny shit !


A smash hit , it was !


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2022)

Tie me kangaroo down, sport. Rolf Harris.


----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2022)

Runaround Sue. Dion.


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2022)

Sally go 'round the roses. The Jaynetts.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2022)

Lay lady lay. Bob Dylan.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> Lay lady lay. Bob Dylan.


" across that big brass bed " .


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't remember the 60's, but this was released on my B-day.


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2022)

Creedence Clearwater Revival. Suzie Q.


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2022)

Barefootin'. Robert Parker.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

topcat said:


> Lay lady lay. Bob Dylan.





StonedGardener said:


> " across that big brass bed " .


When I was 12 or 13 I got an am/fm radio with cassette player/recorder, all in mono. That song was one of the first I recorded off the radio.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> When I was 12 or 13 I got an am/fm radio with cassette player/recorder, all in mono. That song was one of the first I recorded off the radio.


That's cool you remember . So many times I can remember where I was and what I was doing when a tune is playing.............I recall an exact moment.
Monographs , love it . I remember getting an " Arvin " monograph with detachable speakers on about 10ft cord.........1st 45 I played.. Mack The Knife .....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 4, 2022)

Jae-Jen said:


> *The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'*


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 12, 2022)

Polk Salad Annie. Tony Joe White. The gators got your granny, chomp, chomp, chomp. Uhn.


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 28, 2022)

Mr. Bojangles. Jerry Jeff Walker.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2022)

The boy from New York City. The Ad Libs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2022)

The Chambers Brothers. Time has come today (extended version). And my soul has been psychedelicized.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jun 30, 2022)

The best guitarist from the 60's you've never heard of, Mick Abrahams of Jethro Tull. No mugging, preening or singing from Ian Anderson on this one, maybe he played a couple of notes on the flute somewhere in here but this is just three guys rocking out in 68. Check out Cream's version from 66 and compare him to Clapton, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2022)

Baby it's you. Smith.


----------



## solakani (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2022)

Creeque Alley. The Mamas and the Papas.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 20, 2022)

Down in the boondocks. Billy Joe Royal


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello Mary-Lou Ricky Nelson


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2022)

Moody Blues. In the beginning-Lovely to see you. It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

Under my thumb. The Rolling Stones.


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2022)

Rock Me. Steppenwolf.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 6, 2022)

My soul has been psychedelicized


----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2022)

Secret Agent Man. Johnny Rivers.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 8, 2022)

When I was young. Eric Burdon & The Animals.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 20, 2022)

Have I the right? The Honeycombs. Girl drummer.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2022)

Israelites. Desmond Dekker & The Aces


----------



## topcat (Nov 24, 2022)

Alice's Restaurant. Arlo Guthrie


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2022)

We can work it out. The Beatles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2022)

Walk right in. The Rooftop Singers.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 12, 2022)

Ramblin' Gamblin' Man. Bob Seger System.


----------



## topcat (Dec 28, 2022)

So little time to fly. Spirit


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2022)

Rain. The Beatles.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2023)

Uno Mundo. Buffalo Springfield


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

1967 funky broadway


----------



## topcat (Saturday at 5:52 AM)

A well-respected man. The Kinks


----------



## MellotronScratch (Saturday at 2:05 PM)




----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 9:23 PM)

jeff beck group, shapes of things


----------

